# Long term rental prices



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

What is the current market like for long-term rental? We will be looking for a 3 bedroomed house/apartment with access to a pool. Are the prices we see advertised fixed or is it worth us offering a bit less for a 12 month contract. Any advice gratefully received as I don't want to offend anyone!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alison3333 said:


> What is the current market like for long-term rental? We will be looking for a 3 bedroomed house/apartment with access to a pool. Are the prices we see advertised fixed or is it worth us offering a bit less for a 12 month contract. Any advice gratefully received as I don't want to offend anyone!


Don't be afraid to make an offer. Many landlords will drop their asking price rather than leave a property empty.


----------

